# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Hỏi về cách tìm lại mật khẩu Gmail

## nguyendangvan

mình mới bị hack mất pas gmail. dùng mail đăng kí và câu hỏi bí mật để tìm lại thì ko được.
bro nào chỉ mình cáchl lấy lại pas được ko?
mình cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## hoangkiso

bạn đơi khoảng 5 ngày rồi làm lại các thao tác trên xem có được không nhá

----------


## inbaongoc007

chắc bạn bị nhầm ở bước nào đó nên không lấy lại pass được. bạn thử lại theo đúng các bước dưới đây xem sao nhé;

- click vào mục "không thể truy cập tài khoản của bạn?" ở cửa sổ đăng nhập gmail khi gõ sai pass.
- nhập địa chỉ gmail của bạn (mail bị mất pass)
- next cho tới mục "trả lời câu hỏi bảo mật của bạn"
- trả lời đúng thì bạn sẽ vào được cửa sổ "đặt lại mật khẩu", bạn chỉ việc nhập mật khẩu mới cho mail của mình.

chúc bạn thành công.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## lacdasaysua

câu trả lời bí mật bị đổi mất rồi còn đâu, câu hỏi bí mật thì chỉ cần đăng nhập gmail là đổi được, hài, tư tưởng lớn của google ( các loại mail khác phải yêu cầu mail đăng kí). ngoài phần trả lời câu hỏi bí mật còn có cả phần lấy lại mật khẩu bằng mail đăng kí nữa, nhưng mail đăng kí lại có thể thay đổi được cũng chỉ với pas gmail, hài hước hơn nữa
mình muốn hỏi là có cách nào khác để lấy lại nữa ko vậy, mail này rất quan trọng với mình
mình cảm ơn nhiều nha

----------

